
A soldier photographed a famous general’s funeral in Normandy after D-day - spking
https://www.latimes.com/visuals/photography/la-me-fw-how-a-soldier-shot-a-famous-generals-funeral-in-normandy-aftter-d-day-20190618-story.html
======
duxup
What an event to run into.

And nicely photographed.

